# Hinterrrad versetzen , wie ??



## eliassport1 (16. Januar 2016)

Das bremsen das danach das Hinterrad hochgehoben wird klappt!
Nur das seitliche versetzen will einfach nicht funktionieren: (
Ich versuche meine Hüfte in die gewünschte Richtung zu lenken, leider ohne Erfolg!
Könnt ihr mir vllt Tipps geben?


----------



## thomas.h (16. Januar 2016)

Lies einfach einen der 27 Threads zu diesem Thema, die durchschnittlich 20 Seiten Diskussion beinhalten. Da kannst du dir dann gut aussuchen, welche Lehrmeinung von welchem Versetzgroßmeister du mit welchem Impuls aus welchem Organ du auf die Pedale bringst 
Ansonsten: Pedale verkeilen, etwas einlenken und seitlich rüberhüpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (18. Januar 2016)

Hüftimpuls oder kein Hüftimpuls, das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Januar 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Hüftimpuls oder kein Hüftimpuls, das ist hier die Frage...


Wenn du die Tür von der Pfandleihe rückwärts mit der Hüfte aufstößt, kommst du hinein, ohne das Rad zu beschädigen. Du kannst es dann ganz leicht versetzen. Wenn du im März bei schönem Wetter wieder flüssig bist, kannst du es wieder auslösen und die Kurve kratzen.


----------



## mattchuk (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da dieser Thread tot zu sein scheint, wuerde ich ihn gern hijacken.
Ich hab mich mal bei meinen Versuchen zum Hinterrad versetzen gefilmt und ein kleines Video geschnitten. Siehe hier:






Bitte um Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschlaege!

Danke
mattchuk


----------



## Toolkid (31. Januar 2016)

Gewicht weiter nach vorn bringen (auch wenn es in dieser Situation schwer fällt). Dann bleibt das HR länger oben und du kannst es auch weiter versetzen Ansonsten würde ich sagen, üben, üben, üben.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (31. Januar 2016)

ich würde noch ein bisschen weiter in die Kurve reinfahren bevor ich das HR versetze und dabei eine ganz enge Linie mit dem VR fahren, da wo es steiler ist geht es auch leichter das HR hochzubekommen...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Januar 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Hüftimpuls oder kein Hüftimpuls, das ist hier die Frage...



da gehen die Meinungen auseinander ....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Januar 2016)

mattchuk schrieb:


> Bitte um Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschlaege!


Wenn ich mir die zweite Serie anschaue (0,25 Zeitlupe), dann sehe ich, dass du beim Hochspringen über dem Sattel bleibst und nur die Beine von rechts nach links (zur Fahrtrichtung) pendelst. Damit kannst du das Bike nicht weit umsetzen.
Ich habe für mich entdeckt, dass ich nach dem Einschlagen und Abbremsen des Vorderrades mit der Selbstmotivation "spring hoch in die bisherige Fahrtrichtung" das Hinterrad deutlich besser versetze als bisher.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (31. Januar 2016)

Bleib zentral im Rad (man sieht, dass bei der Kurvenanfahrt deine Arme länger werden und du nach hinten ausweichst) und versuche dich mit deinem Oberkörper mehr in die Kurve hinein zu drehen. Dann geht es auch mit der Blickführung leichter.


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2016)

Schließe mich da an, "schaue mit dem Körper" dorthin, wo Du hinmöchtest. Auf dem kleinen Youtube-Screen nicht leicht zu erkennen, aber bei mehreren Versuchen war die Position schon beim Anfahren eine Nuance zu weit hinten. Wenn Du zentraler stehst, kannst Du bei geeigneten Kehren (die erste sieht danach aus) auch länger auf dem VR rollen und das Heck kommt besser mit rum! Am besten den Nosewheelie dafür erst in einem Hang üben ohne Kehre!

Also weiter so, Übung macht den Meister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattchuk (2. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank fuer eure Antworten.
Dass ich weit hinten bin, ist mir auch sofort auf dem Video aufgefallen. Da hole ich eben meinen Schwung her... Aber wahrscheinlich muss ich gar nicht so weit ausholen, wenn ich weiter vorn bin.

Ich werde mich dann beim naechsten Mal in den beiden Kehren drauf konzentrieren, weiter vorn zu bleiben und den Oberkoerper einzudrehen. Werde es zumindest fuer mich filmen und, falls Veraenderung zu erkennen ist, hier nochmal reinstellen. Wird aber ein paar Wochen dauern, da erstmal Urlaub.


----------



## RetroRider (2. Februar 2016)

Rein physikalisch gesehen gibt's ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Seitenkraft per Körper von vorne nach hinten übertragen oder vom Untergrund zur Seite abstoßen bevor das Hinterrad in der Luft ist. Letzteres klappt nur mit Untergrund, nicht mit Luft. 
Vom Lenker aus kann man mehr Seitenführung/-kraft nach hinten übertragen als man denkt.
Aber in der Praxis hilft nur üben.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Februar 2016)

die flüssige variante geht halt aber auch nicht überall finde ich


----------



## Deleted 244202 (4. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> die flüssige variante geht halt aber auch nicht überall finde ich


Das ist ja auch nur _eine_ Variante von vielen Möglichkeiten eine Kehre flüssig zu durchfahren. Und es wurde nun auch schon ausschöpfend diskutiert, dass die in dem Video gezeigte Technik in "richtigen" Spitzkehren mehr Einschränkungen statt Nutzen bietet. Den Kursbetrieb dabei außer Acht gelassen; geht es hier schließlich um die Anwendung, nicht die reine Lehre.


----------



## Geilhubert (7. Februar 2016)

Also ich weiß nicht wie aktuell daß hier noch ist aber ich sag mal erstens schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an das du das Gewicht mehr nach vorne bringen musst. Du fährst in der sogenannten kackstellung. Ich habe es erst mal auf einem Parkplatz geübt und kann es mitlerweile zu sagen wir mal 120 Grad versetzen . Der Parkplatz hat den Vorteil das du sichere Boden und platz Verhältnisse hast . Und dann wirklich üben üben üben . Es gibt einen leer Punkt den musst du beim Weibchen erreichen wenn das klappt dann erst in den Wald 
Grüße


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Februar 2016)

Mir hat das Gehupfe auf dem Parkplatz fürs Gelände überhaupt nicht geholfen.
Ein Wiesenhang war da viel geeigneter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geilhubert (7. Februar 2016)

Stimmt Wiese ist besser hast ja ein mtb. Und da geht es auch einfacher mit dem nose da es ja schon leicht Berg ab geht . Im Endeffekt sind das hier ja alles nur wage Anweisungen aus dem man letztendlich seinen besten Weg zusammenbaut.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (7. Februar 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mir hat das Gehupfe auf dem Parkplatz fürs Gelände überhaupt nicht geholfen.
> Ein Wiesenhang war da viel geeigneter.


In der Ebene kann man z.B. den Trackstand gut verinnerlichen. Mit Gefälle ist das Ganze dann zwar wieder anders, aber es hilft, wenn man sich bei den Grundlagen sicher fühlt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Februar 2016)

Zum Trackstand Üben habe ich meinen Hund. Rauf, runter, schräg, Treppe, Rampe, Wald, Wiese, Steine, Schnee, Matsch, ... es gibt immer einen Grund, stehen zu bleiben und zu schnüffeln, das Bein zu heben oder zurück zu laufen.
Das begleite ich mit dem Bike, dass ich ohnehin nur wegen meines Hundes angeschafft hatte.


----------



## MTBLA (8. Februar 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Zum Trackstand Üben habe ich meinen Hund. Rauf, runter, schräg, Treppe, Rampe, Wald, Wiese, Steine, Schnee, Matsch,


Freilaufender Hund ? Oder hast Du in der einen Hand noch die Leine ?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Februar 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Freilaufender Hund ? Oder hast Du in der einen Hand noch die Leine ?


Man fängt mit der Leine an. Da lernt man dann sowas wie Grätsche über den Lenker. Als die Kommandos verlässlich waren, gingen wir zum Freilauf über. Du kannst ihn hier bewundern.


An die anderen: Entschuldigung für das OT. Bei Hund kann ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Februar 2016)

Das letze Bildvideo ist ja mal voll Fett, bist Du das ?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das letze Bildvideo ist ja mal voll Fett, bist Du das ?


Nein, ich führe die kamera. Allerdings hatte ich der entgegen gehenden frau gesagt, dass sie den hund einfach ignorieren soll. Dann habe ich gepfiffen, während sie weiter ging.

21.02. 2016 edit: Sorry, das war ein missverständnis. Ich hatte das letzte bild vergessen. @enforce hat mich dran erinnert. Es ist der indianer. Ich habe ihn jahrelang an allen möglichen und unmöglichen stellen in feld, wald und flur getroffen. Er gehörte für mich zum 'betreuten streunen'.


----------



## enforce (21. Februar 2016)

ich kenn den Indianer!


----------



## mattchuk (13. März 2016)

mattchuk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da dieser Thread tot zu sein scheint, wuerde ich ihn gern hijacken.
> Ich hab mich mal bei meinen Versuchen zum Hinterrad versetzen gefilmt und ein kleines Video geschnitten. Siehe hier:
> ...




So, ich hab nun mal ein bisschen geuebt und versucht eure Verbesserungsvorschlaege umzusetzen.

Hier nochmal das alte Video:





Und hier das neue:





Ich denke, dass ich deutlich weiter vorne bin und den Oberkoerper in die Kurve drehe. Zumindest bei der Linkskurve sieht das schon deutlich besser aus. Nur: wie komme ich ganz rum? Ist das nur mehr Gefuehl im Bremsfinger, damit ich laenger auf dem Vorderrad rolle, oder mach ich sonst noch was falsch?

Rechtsrum faellt mir das Ganze (wie man sieht) deutlich schwerer, wohl bedingt durch meine Schokoladenstellung mit rechtem Fuss vorne.  Ausserdem merke ich selbst auf dem Video, dass ich die Kurbel nicht waagrecht halte, sondern der Linke Fuss runter geht. Ich hab auch das Gefuehl, dass ich das Rad gar nicht richtig nach innen neige.
Wie wird's rechtsrum besser?

Wieder danke fuer euren Input!
mattchuk


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. März 2016)

mattchuk schrieb:


> So, ich hab nun mal ein bisschen geuebt und versucht eure Verbesserungsvorschlaege umzusetzen.
> ...
> Ich denke, dass ich deutlich weiter vorne bin und den Oberkoerper in die Kurve drehe. Zumindest bei der Linkskurve sieht das schon deutlich besser aus. Nur: wie komme ich ganz rum? Ist das nur mehr Gefuehl im Bremsfinger, damit ich laenger auf dem Vorderrad rolle, oder mach ich sonst noch was falsch?


Du kannst dich noch deutlich weiter nach vorn bewegen. Da ist noch luft.


mattchuk schrieb:


> Rechtsrum faellt mir das Ganze (wie man sieht) deutlich schwerer, wohl bedingt durch meine Schokoladenstellung mit rechtem Fuss vorne.  ...
> Wie wird's rechtsrum besser?


Ganz einfach. Fahre kurven jetzt einmal grundsätzlich mit dem kurven äußeren fuß vorne. Dann dreht sich dein oberkörper auch besser ein. Wenn du es dann kannst, ist das nicht mehr so wichtig.
Ich habe einen guten fortschritt erreicht, indem ich alle kurven erst einmal nur mit meiner gurkenseite (rechts rum wie bei dir) geübt habe. Und dabei habe ich dann auch festgestellt, dass ich links herum einfache fehler mitgeschleppt hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Del Pedro (14. März 2016)

Für die Neigung deiner Spitzkehre ist deine Hochentlastung (in Harald's Video "Impuls nach oben") zu gering, also dein Gesamtschwerpunkt zu niedrig. Daher kannst du zusätzliche Höhe (was zu einer längeren fahrt am VR führt) nur durch stärkeres Bremsen gewinnen, wodurch du dort aber stehen bleiben würdest.

Schau dir mal die beiden Videos an und achte auf die Beinstreckung. Wichtig ist, dass der Körperschwerpunkt höher kommt, dann könntest du durch anziehen der Füße noch etwas an Bike-Höhe gewinnen, was aber dann eigentlich nicht nötig ist.

Je schneller der VR weiterrollt, desto mehr Impuls brauchst du für die Hochentlastung, da dein Drehpunkt (die VR-Nabe) sich ja "von dir entfernt"

Ich würde auch nicht weiter nach vorne gehen, deine Knie sind schon weit genug vorne, sondernd nach oben, was automatisch mit mehr "Druck" am VR einhergeht. 

Je steiler es wird, desto eher kannst du mit einem tieferen Schwerpunkt fahren, da die Neigung ihres dazu beiträgt.

Das ganze ist natürlich auch ordentlich Kopfsache, dass man sich traut da wirklich noch (vorne-)oben "abzuspringen"

Als Vorübung zum dynamischen durchfahren kannst du mal beim Einleiten die VR-Bremse blockieren, dann kommt dein HR höher (aber Achtung, nicht durch anwinkeln der Knie sondernd Beine möglichst "gestreckt" lassen). Dann durch kontrolliertes Lösen der VR-Bremse das HR wieder herunter kommen lassen.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber eher den Weg den intensiven Impuls zur Hochentlastung einzutrainieren.


----------



## berkel (14. März 2016)

mattchuk schrieb:


> Nur: wie komme ich ganz rum? Ist das nur mehr Gefuehl im Bremsfinger, damit ich laenger auf dem Vorderrad rolle, oder mach ich sonst noch was falsch?


Du kommst nicht ganz rum weil du weit weg vom Kippunkt bist und somit das HR nicht lang genug oben halten kannst. Du musst viel weiter nach vorne, Schultern ungefähr lotrecht über dem Lenker (sieht man im ersten Video über mir sehr gut). Ich würde das erstmal weiter mit stehendem VR üben.


----------



## schwed1 (10. November 2016)

mattchuk schrieb:


> So, ich hab nun mal ein bisschen geuebt und versucht eure Verbesserungsvorschlaege umzusetzen.
> 
> Hier nochmal das alte Video:
> 
> ...


Soweit wie du bin ich ungefähr auch, komm aber einfach nicht weiter. Bei solchen Spitzkehren braucht man das versetzen nicht unbedingt, könnte man auch fahren. Wenn aber die Kehre so eng ist dass man jedesmal absteigen muss und das evtl 50 kehren hintereinander, das nervt. Kennt jemand einen guten Anbieter für fahrtechnikkurse der hauptsächlich das versetzen anbietet. Es gibt im Netz genug, ich meine hat schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht. Oder gibts jemanden der es mir lernen/zeigen kann. Natürlich gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## xyzHero (10. November 2016)

In einem Fahrtechnikkurs lernt man es aber auch nicht wirklich, denn im Endeffekt ist es Üben Üben Üben.
Ein Tipp von meiner Seite wäre noch, evtl. Nicht direkt mit dem flüssigen durchfahren auf dem Vorderrad starten, sondern erst im Stillstand umsetzten. Das ist nach meinem Empfinden erst einmal einfacherer. Die dynamische Variante lernt man dann mit der Zeit von alleine.

Gruß xyzHero

Wenn du aus dem Raum Koblenz bist, kann man sicher mal eine kleine Übungsrunde drehen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. November 2016)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Oder gibts jemanden der es mir lernen/zeigen kann. Natürlich gegen Bezahlung.


Schau dir diese veranstaltung einmal an. Ich kenne alle diese trails (bin die shuttle schon mehrfach gefahren). Hier kann man hervorragend üben. Nur so eine anregung.


----------



## schwed1 (10. November 2016)

xyzHero schrieb:


> In einem Fahrtechnikkurs lernt man es aber auch nicht wirklich, denn im Endeffekt ist es Üben Üben Üben.
> Ein Tipp von meiner Seite wäre noch, evtl. Nicht direkt mit dem flüssigen durchfahren auf dem Vorderrad starten, sondern erst im Stillstand umsetzten. Das ist nach meinem Empfinden erst einmal einfacherer. Die dynamische Variante lernt man dann mit der Zeit von alleine.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero
> ...


Hört sich vielleicht blöd an aber ich möchte gar nicht das flüssige durchfahren lernen. Denn die kehren die man flüssig mit versetzen durchfahren kann, kann man auch so fahren ohne versetzen. Bräuchte das versetzen wirklich nur da wo mit fahren nix mehr geht.
Danke fürs Angebot aber ist doch zu weit. Grüße aus dem altmühltal


----------



## xyzHero (10. November 2016)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Hört sich vielleicht blöd an aber ich möchte gar nicht das flüssige durchfahren lernen. Denn die kehren die man flüssig mit versetzen durchfahren kann, kann man auch so fahren ohne versetzen. Bräuchte das versetzen wirklich nur da wo mit fahren nix mehr geht.
> Danke fürs Angebot aber ist doch zu weit. Grüße aus dem altmühltal



Dachte es nur, weil der Fahrer im Video versucht im Fluss auf dem Vorderrad zu fahren.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## DrMo (10. November 2016)

Vielleicht helfen auch Vorübungen ohne Drehung, um ein Gefühl für den Balancepunkt zu bekommen, d.h. Endo mit blockierter VR-Bremse.
Weit weg vom Balancepunkt sind die Bewegungen hektisch. Der Balancepunkt ist weiter vorne als man denkt.

Ich ziehe beim Endo/Versetzten gerne die HR-Bremse um die Pedale zu fixieren. Andere machen das nicht. Einen Versuch ists wert.

Neben der Körperposition (Balancepunkt) finde ich das (schnelle) Einlenken in die Drehrichtung wichtig. (erkenne ich in den Videos von matchuk nicht)
Das VR gibt dann die neue Richtung vor und die Rotation wird unterstützt, z.B. Lenken nach links, Schultern gehen nach links, Hinterteil nach rechts.
Man blickt wohin man drehen will. (erkenne ich in den Videos von matchuk nicht)

Rollend kann ich das noch nicht. Mein Ansatz ist erstmal rollend bergab den Balancepunkt zu trainieren (Stoppie, Nosewheelie). 

Das "Versetzten" im Video Del Pedro ist schön sanft geführt, nicht mit Schwung herumgeschleudert. Eigentlich ist es mehr eine auf dem VR gefahrene Kurve.
Sieht jedenfalls super aus.

Eine nette Spielerei fürs Radgefühl ist beim Bergaufrollen um 180° zu versetzten, also Wenden auf dem VR.
Geht auf Garageneinfahrten, Bänks in Skateparks, am Rand von Hohlwegen, ... oder in der Ebene um rückwärts weiter zu fahren ...


----------



## duc-mo (13. November 2016)

Ich weiß gar nicht was du willst... Du kommst im Video 1A um die Kurven und darum geht es doch... Was willst du mehr? "Nur" höheres Tempo oder mehr Sicherheit bei engeren, technischeren und steileren Spitzkehren? All das kannst du in der gezeigten Kurve aber nicht mehr verbessern!!!

Das HR Versetzen ist für mich ein Mittel zum Zweck, das ich anwende wenn der Kurvenradius das "normale" Befahren nicht mehr zuläßt. Das HR "muss" dabei nur so lang und so hoch vom Boden das man flüssig um die Kurve kommt. Klar kann man sich auch in "Schönheit" verlieren aber was bringt dir das in der gezeigten Kurve??? Wäre der Anspruch in der gezeigten Kurve höher und du würdest gar nicht erst rumkommen, dann könnte ich die Frage ja verstehen, aber so... 

Wenn ich auf meinen Hometrails um jede Spitzkehre rumkomme, dann heißt das noch lang nicht, dass das auch auf unbekannten Trails funktioniert... Deshalb, wenn das Versetzen im technischeren Gelände klappt, dann wirds in der gezeigten Kurve sicher auch "schöner"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

